# Aid in Chaos Tactica



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello my chaotic brethren and the rest of you who care to take a look at this post, i've been playing my chaos marines for the better part of 6 months now, where it was blood angels, and necrons before. tactically i still play in the blood angel ways, which seems to be my downfall. as of right now there are 4 really good large armies in my gameing store. Insomniac0_0 can atest to this as he is one of them, our tyranid player. the others are a mech-tau player, and an excellent eldar tactician. myself falling the the fourth position only because of the sudden volume my army has grown too. so what i ask of you is basic subjestions and tactical usage for units in this army, i have wracked my brains trying to work this out for myself and am now admitting defeat for the most part.

I Own as follows:

HQ
1x Nurgle Deamon Prince
2x Terminator Lords
1x Terminator Sorcerer
1x Chaos Lord w/ Wings

ELITES
15x Chaos Terminators
10x Chaos Possessed
10x Chosen Chaos Marines

TROOPS
40 x Chaos Space Marines
10x Plague Marines
10x Thousand Sons
20x Khorne Berzerkers

FAST
6x Chaos Bikers
5x Chaos Raptors
4x Chaos Spawn

HEAVY
1x Landraider
2x Defilers
3x Obliterators

SUMMONED
10x Deamonettes
1x home-made greater deamon.

even as a BA player i've never had to face this many options for 1500 and 2000 point games, frankly its baffling. Advice most welcome on how to best use these units and possibly when to use them? please?


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Spaaaawns, and gift of chaos, rush up with 2 lords, and create more, that will shock them atleast, sitting their on their asses........SPAWWWWWN EM!!!

hehe


----------



## d'hargetezan (Mar 1, 2008)

are you sure Bogg, Spawn don't really give me much help in most games. I'm not entirely sure they are worth the points trade. Now a few defilers on the other had will piss the guy off when half their army is first ahnilated by ordanance and then ripped to shreds in CC. The CSM have somewhat more of a refined CC tactics than the blood angels, and doesn't take blind dice rolling like the necrons. With your marines, I find closing in as fast as possible to be the best possible move, close in quick before they have a chance to start reving their tactics up. However, if you are fighting something like the Tyranids; sit back, pull out your bolters, and fire at will, let them come to you, Chaos is flexible, that is their greatest strength.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

sound advice so far, a lot of great things. but how about roles on the bettle feild. what rolls suit each described unit above? how should obliterators act on the feild, is it best to sit stationary in cover of move and shoot? whats the absolute best way to get bikers across the board into CC? what should they go after? these are just a few examples, but these are the sorts of rolls i speak off. if your exspecaily bored, a few battle formations for set up would also be appreciated. i'm looking for a new way to use them. thank you all.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Bikers don't do much without backup. They are great for hanging back and snagging a table quarter in the last turn though. If you do want your bikes to go into CC I would suggest using the Raptors with them for some backup, or deep-striking the terminators in there. Using your sorcerors to turn enemy units into spawn is amazing. The point cost to use Gift of Chaos is a bit high, but if you can get 6 inches from a squad and turn 1 into a spawn that holds that squad up for a turn or 2 in CC with one of their own members. The Oblits are usually best when hiding in cover at a high point (top of a building or ruin) so they get LoS. It all depends on the situation, objectives, and the surrounding terrain and is all subjective. You may prefer to swing your bikes through with melta's or plasma's and pop a tank then retreat, or go right into cc. Experimenting with different icons is cool too. Nurgle bikes are mean because of the effective toughness 6. Khornate Lightning Claw Terminators are great because of the sheer number of attacks they get (I'd mount them in the Landraider and not deep strike them though, as they will get shot up as soon as they hit the board). It's all about testing and finding out what tactics you like with each squad.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Spawns are great because

1. they attract insane amounts of fire
2. They are easy to move, they head to the closest visible
3.Thougness 5
4.they can tie up expensive units
5.long charge and move range
6.can pack a 3d6 attacks (no bonus for charging)
7. They look cool.

This tactic is best used with 2 rhinos, guiding them where they should go, and with a raptor squad, and a demon Prince, who can charge in when they tie up some squads...they attract alot of firepower, cause they move fast, i alywas use atleast 1 group of 2 =)..try to keep em in cover tho =)


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats the thing about spawns, you can't control them. There's no such thing as keeping them in cover if your opponent knows how they work. They just move the closest unit to them out in the open and make them come out and play. Then they get shot up. I do agree that they draw a lot of fire, they are scary models to someone who is unaccustomed to them. I've never had them make it across a board though, doesn't take much to take 'em down. IMO gifting is the way to go with spawns.

You've got a really solid army though, many combinations you can use that will really destroy the opponent. I still say a lot of your decision making should depend on the mission being played and what kind of terrain your in.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks guys, i inted to put this all to good use. we pre-make lists for game night so taking units based on terrain is hard...


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Advance the berzerkes using terrain and try to get in combat as quick as you can,
Move the death guard into shooting posistion close to cover, this is were they excal.
Thousand sons are also good with there high AP and invul saves.
Spawns are useless IMO, i dont take them.
Deepstrike 5 termies take the other 10 in the LR but avoid fire as much as you can.
Infiltrate your chosen to good posistions.
Give your DP wings and get his ugly ass in combat were he belongs.
Same with your lords, maybe termie armour and deepstrike with termies?
Sorcerors are great support roles, mark of slaanesh is very good with lash of submission to draw units close or move units into bad shooting posistions (railguns)
Use the flanks for your bikes and raptors (both on opposite sides) your opponent wont no what to shoot.
Defilers..... Just bomb the shit out of them, dont forget there strength in combat though, mine ripped a warboss apart the other day.
Deepstike your oblits in good places, oblits are better at taking out tanks IMO, defilers are better at shooting squads for there plates.
Footslogg your 40 marines, maybe take 4 squads of ten and give them all different marks.
Posessed i cant help on because it depends on the ability they roll for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

that helps tremendously all of you, Foulacy does your nurgle army work agenst a mech tau player? i'm curious cause i originally wanted to play Death Gaurd. thanks loads guys. on this note ...my berzerkers always die before CC...hugging cover doesn't help.


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hugging "I give you save" cover or "Ha Ha you can't see me" cover?


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

hugging "i give you save" cover.


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Ha Ha you can't see me" cover is much better for making the beserkers (or really anything you don't want to die a horrible death) get where they need to be better. I am from the school of "If this unit is not where it needs to be by turn 3, then they're pretty much screwed." I think my I.Q. dropped writing that sentence.


----------



## jackelkiller (Mar 21, 2008)

I have changed my tactics and learn by playing in tourns that its about mobilty and numbers so here we go!

HQ: Daemon Prince 
Wings
Mark of Tzee
Warptime
Doom bolt

HQ: Chaos Lord
Mark of Nurgle
Power weapon
Plasma Pistol

Troops:Khorne Zerkersx9
2 plasma pistols
Skull Champ
Power weapon
plasma pistol
Rhino

Troops: Plague marinesx8
plasma gunsx2
plague champ
power weapon
plasmagun
Rhino

Troops: Thousand sonsx9
Asc
doombolt
Rhino

3 single oblits for heavy backup fire


there moblie and troop heavy.

then use the tactic kill in small degrees


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

you could do the following: buy 2 10 man csm squads and a 10 man berzerker squad. give the csm eah 2 plasma guns, a pf champ, an icon of chaos glory and a rhino, give the 'zerkers 2 plasma pistols and a pf champ and a rhino. hide the rhinos at deployment so the don't get shot to pieces when you don't go first. then drive up the board with those 3 rhinos, pop smoke and pray... smoke should prevent the opponent from destroying any rhinos or at least not all. in your turn, drive forward again and disembark the csm to the front and the 'zerkers to the back of the rhino wall you just created. then rapid fire something to death. when it's your turn again you move the rhinos aside and charge with your zerkers and csm. or if he charged your csm, coutercharge with your zerkers, or if he runs away, run after him and rapid fire him to death while your rhinos block fire lanes from devastators or other units that could shoot down your spearhead.


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a new 40K player (I've only been playing for about 9 months), but I have had tremendous success (against everyone but those damned Tyranids) using a Slaaneshi Sorcerer to pull units into charging range of my CC death squad (which consists of Abaddon joined up with 5 Terminators w/ lightning claws and an Icon of Tzeentch) using Lash of Submission. 

I've found it's really important to cover your Sorc's ass though: People get fed up with having their units moved for them pretty freakin' quick and usually try to waste him as quickly as they can.


----------

